# [ 2010 ] Friar Tuck/Nottingham Village CLOSED-Bankruptcy



## pammypooh2u

I am currently part of a coilition of Time Share Owners who are attempting to find anyone who has a time share with Friar Tuck/Nottingham Village.  The time share was closed this week, and is in Chapter 7 Bankruptcy.  Anyone who is an owner in this property and would like to be included in this coalition should contact Colin DeVries at cdevries@thedailymail.net.  We have been told that there was an unfortunate fire at the Friar just a couple of days before they filed for Chapter 7 in Sept 2009, so there are no records of owners.  Additionally, a court appointed Trustee is involved, and he is looking for owners to contact him as well:  
His name is Marc Ehrlich   
64 2nd St 
Troy NY 12180  
(518- 272-2110)


----------



## Corky

I own a timeshare at Nottingham Village but heard it was the main buildings at Friar Tuck that were bankrupt, which had nothing to do with the timeshare's financial situation; they were two separate entities.

So, are you saying that the timeshare units are now bankrupt as well?  Can you please give more details?

Thank you.


----------



## donnaval

Hmmm...they had the membership rosters to send out applications for Trading Places a few months ago.

If they have no records then I guess that means we can be off the hook for future fees if we just want to walk away?


----------



## Corky

I contacted Marc Ehrlich, the trustee for Nottingham Village.  He asked me to snail mal my owner information with a request to be "added to the list" of any paperwork, future information regarding the status of Nottingham Village.

At present, the resort is completely shut down.  No one can access the timeshare or use their weeks.  No further maintenance fees will be charged, of course.  

Regarding reimbursement of our purchase price, that is all up in the air and to be determined by the courts.

Nasty situation!!


----------



## Carolinian

I take it that the weeks in this resort are not deeded?  They cannot take a deeded week away from you for debts of the management if the resort is old enough to be organized under the condominium statutes that existed before the Uniform Condominium Act.  With a deeded resort, even if under the UCA, it seems that there would be more involved to make owners a party.  Even if under the UCA, it would still seem to need to be debts of management related to the timeshare, not debts related to the hotel.


----------



## Tommy_Boy

Corky, can you provide any other details/confirmation?  Not that I disbelieve you, but that's a pretty phenomenal story: place has a fire, is shut down, the "lose" al lthe names of owners, and no one has to pay maintenance fees anymore?  I think there are some owners at a good # of places on TUG that would LOOOOOVE for that to happen to their place! :0)  

Anyway, I have some skittishness about having my parents provide their ownership info. to anyone involved with Nottingham....if they just stay pat, they're not looking at paying maintenance fees, right?

Finally, I remember from back in the 1980s, there were alot of rumors that the owners of Friar Tuck were mob-connected.  These recent developments do nothing to combat that rumor, that's for sure!

Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

Tommy_Boy said:


> Corky, can you provide any other details/confirmation?  Not that I disbelieve you, but that's a pretty phenomenal story: place has a fire, is shut down, the "lose" al lthe names of owners, and no one has to pay maintenance fees anymore?  I think there are some owners at a good # of places on TUG that would LOOOOOVE for that to happen to their place! :0)
> 
> Anyway, I have some skittishness about having my parents provide their ownership info. to anyone involved with Nottingham....if they just stay pat, they're not looking at paying maintenance fees, right?
> 
> Finally, I remember from back in the 1980s, there were alot of rumors that the owners of Friar Tuck were mob-connected.  These recent developments do nothing to combat that rumor, that's for sure!
> 
> Thanks



This article came out today discussing this very topic

http://www.thedailymail.net/articles/2010/10/24/news/doc4cc3ac4d6e456615630877.txt


----------



## zazz

Do the timeshares sit on a ground lease from the resort?  I would think if the timeshares were a purely separate entity and all that they shares with the report was a management company, they wouldn't have to be included in the BK.  But if they are on land that the hotel owns and leases to the HOA, that might become a different animal.


----------



## Corky

I have no idea what buildings or land is owned or leased at Nottingham Village.

When the main hotel, Friar Tuck, went into bankrupcy the timeshare office told me Nottingham Village was a separate entity and would still exist without the amenities offered at the main hotel, and that owners would still have to pay MF. At that time, RCI dropped Nottingham Village and the office was searching for another exchange company.

Now, it is another story.  Since giving my ownership information to the trustee, and being told the timeshares have been shut down, no one has contacted me. I was told that no MF would be due.  There was no discussion of refunding the purchase price, all or part.

Maybe other owners have a different experience.  I'd like to hear from them.


----------



## Corky

Since writing the earlier post, I received an email with a link to the latest article on the status of Nottingham Village/Friar Tuck. 

Owners - read it and weep.

Here it is:

http://www.thedailymail.net/articles/2010/10/24/news/doc4cc3ac4d6e456615630877.txt


----------



## Carolinian

According to that article, no deeds were ever issued to buyers.  It is amazing that buyers were asleep at the switch to that extent!

It would appear that a criminal investigation of the developer and its officers would be in order.


----------



## Sugarbunny49

*Nottingham Village timeshare owners: LEGAL ACTION NOW*

As concerned timeshare owners since September 1999, I recently contacted the New York Northern District office (518-257-1661) of the United States Bankruptcy Court in Albany. I received necessary information that timeshare owners should utilize in a counterclaim against this very suspicious bankruptcy. 

Write a letter to: 

UNITED STATES BANKRUPTCY COURT, 
445 BROADWAY, 
SUITE 330,
ALBANY, NEW YORK 12207

requesting to "be added to the matrix" (official mailing list of interested Friar Tuck timeshare owners) and notification of the "notice of appearance" for court meetings.

The Nottingham Village Development Corporation is case number #0913311. Write your letter to the address above, and enclose a COPY of the letter plus a self-addressed stamped envelope that the Court can officially stamp and return to you for your records.

We have been taken advantage of, abused, and treated like idiots by the Caridi family. They conveniently "forgot" to file the deeds in the Greene County Court, so we cannot prove our legal/financial interest in the real estate. Then the timeshare office, complete with all the records, was burned up in a recent fire. We have to find a way to reach as many timeshare owners as possible if we hope to ever regain any of our investment money. I think we should be able to take over the Nottingham Village properties and do something that would have a positive result. 

Here comes a long, cold Winter. Let's put our heads together and see what we can do to bring members together, as there is power in numbers. Before the land and buildings are destroyed by negligence, maybe we can still turn it around.

In the meantime, please write to the Bankruptcy Court above and make your concern known. 

Sugarbunny49

Sugarbunny49@gmail.com

Saugerties, New York 12477


----------



## JudyS

Tommy_Boy said:


> I think there are some owners at a good # of places on TUG that would LOOOOOVE for that to happen to their place! :0) ...



It sounds like the management of this resort was not only negligent, but possibly criminal. Let's hope the local government has a good arson investigator on the case. (If they don't, I happen to know one that I can recommend.)

That said, I agree with Tommy_Boy that this may be a blessing in disguise. Read on for my reasons. 



Corky said:


> .... I was told that no MF would be due.  There was no discussion of refunding the purchase price, all or part....





Sugarbunny49 said:


> .... We have to find a way to reach as many timeshare owners as possible if we hope to ever regain any of our *investment *money. I think we should be able to take over the Nottingham Village properties and do something that would have a positive result....



In the current economy, even many well-managed timeshares now have a value of zero dollars, regardless of what the owners paid for them. Many, many owners would like to just give their timeshares away and get rid of the MFs, but can't. Timeshares are not an investment and currently, most owners who buy from the developer lose most if not all of their purchase price. There are literally thousands of great timeshares out there for free, and if you want to remain a timeshare owner, folks here can help you pick the best one for your needs. You are well rid of this place. I strongly suggest moving on, considering yourself lucky, and forgetting about the money you spent on this timeshare, no matter how much it was.


----------



## Corky

This week I received two letters from the Friar Tuck attorney.  One, acknowledging me as a creditor in the case against the resort, and the other notifying me of a Nov. 10 hearing to "sell assests" of the Nottingham Village Development Corp. in bankruptcy court.

Has anyone else heard about this?  Is anyone planning to attend the hearing?


----------



## anita21

Just last night, in passing, my husband and I mentioned the Friar Tuck, so I decided to do a web-search, and I found this group! I am an owner of a 2-bd timeshare, week 52, at Friar Tuck, which we purchased in 2003.  After reading through the posts this afternoon, I contacted Mr. Ehrlich and left a message.

Is there a class-action formed? Is there a group of owners I should contact? Anything else I need to do?

Thank you for being a great information source.

Anita Thomas


----------



## anita21

*Developments*

Mr. Erlich just called me back.

He said that over the past 48 hrs there have been many developments re: Friar Tuck/Nottingham Village. He said there is a buyer interested in the lease-rights of the 9 Buckingham Buildings and the purchase of stock rights to the 2 30-unit buildings. The company wants to "re-ignite" the timeshare. However, there has not been an inspection yet. They are scheduled to appear in court on Wednesday and they have 2 weeks to close.


----------



## Corky

Did he tell you the name of the interested buyer?  Wonder if it is VRI, Wyndham, Silverleaf or another large company.

Hopefully, if the deal goes goes through, it won't mean a MAJOR special assessment to implement upgrades.  Another blow to Nottingham Village owners.

Plus, we still won't have the amenities that were available at the main Friar Tuck building - indoor pool, hot tub, sauna, fitness, restaurant, and outdoor pools, paddles boats, etc.


----------



## suemike825

*Feeling screwed over by Nottingham Village*

Hi Everyone,

My name is Susan Robinson.  My husband and I purchased a time share at Nottingham Village back in 2002.  It is an every other year one that we paid 7k for plus about 6k in interest by the time we paid it off.  I am so pissed off that Donna from Nottingham Village swore up and down to my husband and I that we would not be affected by Friar Tuck's bankruptcy which was just a line of krap so that we would finally pay our annual fee.  So now, even with the week I have extended through RCI I am screwed.  I did just put in a call to Mr. Erlich but it is Sunday so I will have to wait for a call back.  

Sue Robinson


----------



## guildernet

*Lost Everything*

We also have a timeshare with Friar Tuck. I'm still paying the mortgage on it. It does not seem right that we should still have to make montly payments on a resort that we cant even use.

I think the whole situation with the fire is very suspecious. I'm very angry that we were taken advantage of, lied to and I want my money back! I payed close to 10,000 for something I have never been able to use and am still paying for it. 

As far as the family, I think a criminal investigation should be started and the courts should sieze their personal assets as well in order to repay the hard working people who they lied to.


----------



## anita21

Here is a Daily Mail article dated Nov 12. 

http://www.thedailymail.net/articles/2010/11/12/news/doc4cdcda9a87de2040701035.txt 

The timeshare purchase fell through--the prospective buyer changed their mind. The bank is attempting to auction off the hotel.


----------



## C51998

Has anyone thought of declaring this timeshare as a loss on their taxes if nothing positive occurs? When I bought my unit back in 1995 I was issued shares of stock in certificate form. So as far as I'm concerned they are now worth $0 and should be a tax loss just like any other share of stock.


----------



## sullco

*tax loss? Sorry, not a chance.*

The Infernal/Eternal Revenue Code has many terrific advantages--mostly for those who don't really need them--but deducting your timeshare loss certainly isn't one of them.  The question has been asked for years and the answer is NO.

The auction of the hotel property concluded yesterday, but it's unclear if Nottinghham Village is part of it.  If a serious hotel operator wants to revive this property--and I cannot imagine why one would!--they would probably want the timeshare properties just to have heads in beds next door.

My guess is that this acquisition is going nowhere--the property is an outdated, sad pile of rubble.  Furthermore, timeshare owners should probably get used to the fact that they have lost their money.  

Having said that, anything is possible, and I might be totally shocked that a real hotel operator will want this monstrosity and do something positive with it.  Yogi Berra, as usual, was correct:  It ain't over 'til it's over.


----------



## emd1174

Hi all,  I too am a Nottingham Village Time Share owner (since 1999).  I'm disgusted by this turn of events with this resort. :annoyed:  Have there been any new developments?  I would certainly like to be involved in any monetary reimbursements that there may be in the future.

Thanks.
Donna


----------



## Danny Rae

*Timeshare Owner and Attorney*

Hi Everyone,

I am an attorney and I "supposedly" own a timeshare through Nottingham Village.  I have contacted Mark Elrich, the trustee in Friar Tuck's bankruptcy, and asked that he return my call.  I, like all of you, am not sure what is going to happen to our ownership interests.  If I learn of anything new, I will let you all know.  Similarly, if any of you have new updates or any information you can provide to me to facilitate my investigation, please let me know.

The most recent news I have is from an article I read saying that Friar Tuck maintains they are unaware as to who us owners are and that the trustee believes we may not really have deeds or legitimately issued shares at all.

http://www.thedailymail.net/articles/2010/10/24/news/doc4cc3ac4d6e456615630877.txt

I have spoke with the AG's office in NY and they are directing all calls to the Bankruptcy Court for the Northern District of New York.  The Court's phone number is (518) 257-1661.

I have also left a message with Collin DeVries, the reporter from the above article, regarding his success, if any, in locating other timeshare members.  

*THIS BLOG IS NOT MEANT IN ANY WAY TO BE LEGAL ADVICE, NOR HAS ITS AUTHOR TAKEN ANY ACTION TO REPRESENT THE RECIPIENTS OF THIS MESSAGE IN ANY LEGAL CAPACITY.  IT HAS BEEN SENT FOR INFORMATIONAL PURPOSES ONLY


----------



## Danny Rae

*Update from Bankruptcy Court*

I have just spoken with the Bankruptcy Court and was advised by them that all timeshare owners should mail a letter to the Court with their name and address in order to receive future correspondence relating to the status of the bankruptcy.  

I believe that we are creditors in this bankruptcy and that we could have a problem considering this case was filed in 09 and typical creditor periods for filing claims are 7 months from filing date.  I suggest that you each write to the Court and call Mark Elrich, the Court apppointed Trustee, to ascertain your right as a creditor.  His number is (518) 272-2110.

Can anyone tell me whether they have a copy of their deed and whether it has a filed stamp on it?  If so, what County Clerk's Office was it filed at?

Thank you.

*THE ABOVE INFORMATION IS NOT MEANT IN ANY WAY TO BE LEGAL ADVICE, NOR HAS ITS AUTHOR TAKEN ANY ACTION TO REPRESENT THE RECIPIENTS OF THIS MESSAGE IN ANY LEGAL CAPACITY.  IT HAS BEEN SENT FOR INFORMATIONAL PURPOSES ONLY


----------



## JRODJONES

*Stock Certificate with bona fide seal*

Well, we have a certificate (nbr 2996 for 17,400 shares of Friar Tuck Resorts' stock); it contains a raised image stamp from the State of NY.  The letter we have from Nottingham Village states that this is our title document.  We will be getting in touch with Ehrlich this week.  I don't know that anything will come of this, but we do seem to have the appropriate documentation, including closing documents from ACE Closing Service in AL.


----------



## Bren

*Stock certificate*

I have a stock certifcate, also, with a seal and a letter saying I paid in full for the timeshare.  I did write Marc S. Ehrilich and do have a letter from the court listing me as a creditor.  I have driven to Nottingham Village/Friar Tuck and the place is a dump.  I REALLY do not think we will get anything from this sale.  What needs to happen is the state needs to go after the Caridi family as just like the Madoff story this was a sham.

I remember being told when we bought that we had a 99 year lease, not ownership.  The lawyer they used was in Hudson, NY, but I can't remember his name.


----------



## Bunk

A stock certificate means that you have no ownership interest in the real estate, but are a shareholder of the bankrupt corporation.

Since you don't own the real property, I am afraid you are S.O.L.  Shareholders come after all other creditors.

Perhaps your lawyer can make a claim against the foreclosing bank if that bank had reason to believe that the time share owners were being defrauded.


----------



## scanlon100

Bunk

How would property ownership make them better off than being a shareholder?


----------



## koppep

Bren said:


> I have a stock certifcate, also, with a seal and a letter saying I paid in full for the timeshare.  I did write Marc S. Ehrilich and do have a letter from the court listing me as a creditor.  I have driven to Nottingham Village/Friar Tuck and the place is a dump.  I REALLY do not think we will get anything from this sale.  What needs to happen is the state needs to go after the Caridi family as just like the Madoff story this was a sham.
> 
> I remember being told when we bought that we had a 99 year lease, not ownership.  The lawyer they used was in Hudson, NY, but I can't remember his name.



Is any organization like AG pursuing the Cardi family on behalf of the owners that were scamed? Or is the court appointed Attorney?


----------



## NY2Florida

*Searching for answers*

I have a "stock cert" also with the corp seal, don't think it's worth the paper it's printed on.  I think we should all write to the AG's office, maybe we can get something out of the Caridi's, I would settle for prison time at this point!!


----------



## NY2Florida

Bren said:


> I have a stock certifcate, also, with a seal and a letter saying I paid in full for the timeshare.  I did write Marc S. Ehrilich and do have a letter from the court listing me as a creditor.  I have driven to Nottingham Village/Friar Tuck and the place is a dump.  I REALLY do not think we will get anything from this sale.  What needs to happen is the state needs to go after the Caridi family as just like the Madoff story this was a sham.
> 
> I remember being told when we bought that we had a 99 year lease, not ownership.  The lawyer they used was in Hudson, NY, but I can't remember his name.



The lawyer is Scott D. Shallo, 21 North Seventh Street, Hudson, NY 12534


----------



## Bren

*Friar Tuck*

I wrote to the AG when the bankruptcy thing started and was referred to the courts.  I am certainly willing to write them again and ask them to consider legal action against the Caridi family.  They are crooks!  I will also ask the AG to contact the lawyer, as perhaps he is in on it.

Starting a coalition, in my book, and hiring a lawyer, will only line the pocket of the lawyer.  I paid less than $7000 for my unit, a lawyer would run more.  We pay the government to protect us, they should go after them.  Mass letters to the AG, our NY representives, and anyone else we can think of and keep at them.  How about 7 on your side?  The media, the Catskill paper is too small, get it out there.  

I am from the Hudson Valley and let me say, many years ago, it was thought Friar Tuck may be owned by ..........


----------



## sullco

*Here's the sad fact...*

Timeshare owners at Friar Tuck will get nothing.  It's your classic "blood from a stone" scenario.  

If those who have purchased still want to have some kind of vacation program, then band together and approach a reputable developer in a location with high demand and low supply and a good reputation.  They exist--don't let this piece of crap timeshare be your only reference point.

Tell the developer that your "buying group" will purchase bulk weeks if he/she gives you a discount of 60% off of current sales price.

OR--comb this website and E-bay as individuals and buy similarly described resales at a huge discount.

Face the fact that your Friar Tuck interest is worthless and that you have lost that money.  Then decide if this has poisoned you completely against any form of vacation ownership.  If it has, there are plenty of condos to rent.  If not, the above alternatives exist.

It is indeed a shame that Friar Tuck and Nottingham Village was owned and operated by criminals, but it's over.  I am sorry for your losses, but don't waste any more energy on this.  It is indeed hopeless.


----------



## Bunk

If someone wants to present this to the AG's office or a private attorney, you'll have to develop a chronology setting forth:
1.  When sales first started and when they ended.
2.   What was promised to the unit owners:  i.e., deed, leasehold, stock certificate.  What was delivered
3.   What were the misstatements made to the purchasers of units.
4.    Is this simply a case of poor management or a timeshare that died because the economy changed, or was there fraud or other misconduct.
5.   Did the developer use a bank to finance any shareholder's purchases.  If so which bank.
6.   How many,if any people, purchased shortly before the bankruptcy was filed.  
7.   How many, if any people, are still paying off notes they signed to purchase units.

There may be a claim for fraud or violation of NYS law that might be interesting to the AG's office, but you have to present them with facts that make the case "sexy" enough to investigate.  

NYS Attorney General may pursue if the facts are egregious.  You don't want to throw good money after bad by starting a private lawsuit or lawsuit on behalf of the class unless it appears there is or may be a defendant with enough money to pay a judgment.  I assume the "Family" is judgment proof or you may not want to pursue them unless you're "bulletproof".  But there may be enough involvement by some institutional lenders or the individual owner may still have some assets that can be located.


----------



## koppep

*Friar Tuck timeshare closed and 2010 Maint Fees not fulfilled*

After speaking to the AG rep in Poughkeepsie, he suggest we send AG complaint forms outlining the issues we have w/Friar Tuck. Need to use the AG complaint form for Poughkeepsie, NY using complaint form on AG website....


----------



## Mrs R

*new to the blog*

I too am a paid in full, raised seal owner of nothing tangible.  I have just read the threads, and am very disheartened.  What exactly should I do.  Why can't we all ban together....there must be some justice???


----------



## lorraine73

*Friar Tuck*

I have a worthless piece of paper also showing that I have 5500 shares of stock because I paid in full for my timeshare.  Do you recommend that I still contact the bankruptcy courts?  It's interesting that they supposedly don't have names of owners because they certainly had our names to send out invoices for our maintenance fees.  I paid my last maintenance fee in January of 2010 and one week later got the letter from RCI.  However, the check had already been cashed.  Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Bren

*courts*

Yes, contact the court.  You may get nothing, but if your name is not there and something is available, you won't be considered.

I am sending a complaint to AG in Poughkeepsie.  I believe what the Caridi family did was illegal.  No deeds, collecting money when they knew they were going bankrupt.  Where did our money go?  The fire, that there are no county records for, meaning, they never called the fire department.  How did they have a fire big enough, in the basement to burn all the records, and not need professional help to put it out?

Everyone who reads this should send letters to the AG and to the courts. A combined force.  Hiring a lawyer is a waste, only the lawer will benefit.


----------



## SuzieQis

I can't believe that I just heard about this as I am an owner and I was also told by Rich Caridi that this Bankruptcy did not affect Nottingham Village owners.  For years they did not really maintain this place, but in the last few years I was seeing some improvement.  I have owned this Time Share for at least 15 years.  They had no problem contacting me for my maintenance fee in 2010.  

I just put in a call to Mark Erlich and he is supposed to return my call on Monday.  I hope I am not to late!  I would be willing to join a coalition if someone would contact me with the info.  Thanks for all the info. Great site.


----------



## DeniseM

You can contact other posters in this thread by clicking on their blue user name and sending them and email.


----------



## thischickluvzrush

I never got ANY correspondence from them regarding my timeshare nor the other Timeshare company. I lost a week last year and obviously nothing this year. I've had my timeshare paid off since 2002. Yes, I even have those "Shares" of NOttingham too.
Hope something right happens w/this. Will do what the lawyer said.....at least there will be a list of us.
I just stumbled on this out of curiosity.... glad I did!


----------



## JAKNY

*Friar Tuck*

My husband and I are owners and have contacted Mr Ehrlich and the Court. It doesn't sound positive, but we want to be included in any future news. Thanks for the information so far.


----------



## Psilon

*Court Address*

Thank you for taking time to share information. Would anyone have the court address available please?

Never mind found it. Thanks

Affected timeshare owners can keep up to date with the proceedings, by applying for the mailing list of New York’s Northern District U.S. Bankruptcy Court. The court is located at the James T. Foley Courthouse, 445 Broadway, Suite 330, Albany, NY 12207. It can be reached at 518-257-1661


----------



## Coolkat35

Hi Everyone!
I stumbled upon this site and I am glad I did.  I am sorry for EVERYONE here because yes, we have been FRAUDED and DUPPED by the Caridi Family.  And I agree, there should be CRIMINAL charges filed against the owners of this property and this time share scam!
I too paid up front about 8,000 for my unit about 5 years ago.  AND..to add more insult...On Labor Day weekend, 2009, I  took a nasty slip and fall on the pool deck and totally shattered my right wrist.  I required TWO surgeries and almost a year of agony and to this day, I have permanent damage and limited use of my thumb and index finger.   Upon contacting a lawyer when I fell  he was told that not only was the resort in the process of filing bankrupcy, but the day I fell, THEY WERE NOT INSURED!!  I knew it was trouble right then.  And of course, they wanted their maintenance fees to be paid on Jan 1, 2010, which I was not stupid enough to do, knowing what I did at the time.

It is really sad how corrupt people can be to ruin things for good people, and literally steal their hard earned money.  I am happy to join any kind of group to band together to fight for what ever rights we have.  I know it is grim, but hopefully we can get something started.


----------



## Coolkat35

I wanted to add one more thought....

I have a funny feeling we are all in a sinking ship because I am just realizing based on other threads I have read here, *IF* they never deeded our purchase (which it is appearing that they never did) and all we have is that stock certificate, then we do not have any rights to claim back our money IF the physical property is ever sold.  Again, this to me is criminal on the part of the Caridi family.  It would be just like investing into a company in the stock market and having the company belly up, just like what happened here.


----------



## faccilo

*I am an owner*

I have been waiting to be contacted about the bankruptcy and had no idea about the fire.  My husband and I bought a timeshare at the Friar Tuck.  This is a disgrace. What are the next steps. I read in a post to write a letter to the bankruptcy court which we are doing.  Help!


----------



## suenmike32

The Caridi's have never been role-models of honest hardworking business folk.
As stated earlier, there were rumors of being "connected" for decades.
Connected or not, they'll look you right in the eye and lie to your face. Just be thankful that they don't kiss you on both cheeks and call you Fredo.
I hope you folks are able to exact some measure of satisfaction or justice...but I
wouldn't bet my favorite race horse's head on it.


----------



## babyphil

*messed up*

This is so messed up. We have not heard anything from anyone and now we know why. I will call Mr Ehrlich and write a letter to the court, at least get our names on the records. The last communication we from Nottingham Village was February 2009 when we paid our MF and they took our money knowing they were going into bankruptcy. We never received deeds either but I do have all the paperwork from both purchases for all that is worth. I feel doubly duped because we own 2 timeshares paid-in-full. We have all been shafted because I don't think we stand a chance at recovering a penny.


----------



## STEVIE

I know this doesn't help your situation, but I am really sorry this has happened to you and all the others who are victim to this crime. This puts such a negative spin on timeshares. Sue


----------



## suemike825

Hi Everyone,

We have tried to contact Mr. Ehrilich a few times but he never calls back.  I think we have all been screwed by these people.  We are upset but have accepted the fact that "Buyer Beware" definitely applies in this situation.  We didn't go home and really think about this purchase we did it on a whim when they invited us to have dinner and tour the resort back in 2002.  Then our salesman, Henry enticed us with the whole RCI exchange and how we could travel to all these exotic places and Europe, blah, blah, blah.  So shame on us for buying into his line of crap.  

They made sure to collect our annual fees in February of 2010 and swore up and down that everything was fine and that RCI dropped them because they didn't have flatscreen TV's.  Being down here in Florida we couldn't go and see the Friar Tuck in was closed.  We were also told that Wyndam was buying Friar Tuck and that is why it was closed.  We were told that they were going to renovate Friar Tuck and a bunch of other hooey.  I forget the woman's name who worked there and told us this stuff but I don't know how she lives with herself conning people the way she did.  

We are just at the point of we need proof that we lost our timeshare to bankruptcy so we can write it off on our taxes.


----------



## suemike825

*Forgot to Show everyone this*

This is the family we gave our money too.  They are either in jail or will have us swim with the fishes if we ever try to get our money back.  Bunch of low lives.  It is people like the Caridi's that make us hard working Italians look bad.  There are many more good Italians in this country than bad like this family.  


Joseph Caridi
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Joseph "Joe C." Caridi (born 1949) a New York mobster and current Consigliere of the Lucchese crime family.[1]
[edit]Lucchese family

In the mid 1980s, Caridi was reportedly inducted into the Lucchese crime family, then under the leadership of boss Victor Amuso. When Amuso was sent to prison in the early 1990s, Caridi became the caporegime of the Long Island and Queens factions, assisted by Lucchese mobster John Cerrella. They became top members of the Long Island and Queens faction. Caridi was later nicknamed by the media as the "Tony Soprano of Long Island".[1]
In 2001, Caridi took control of the Hudson & McCoy Fish House, a restaurant in Freeport, Long Island, after the owner asked him for help. The owner's partner Lewis Kasman, a Gambino crime family associate, had been stealing money from the restaurant. Caridi successfully removed Lewis and then started stealing money himself. At one point, Caridi was extorting up to $10,000 per night from the restaurant. Caridi also forced the owner to buy his bread from a mob-affiliated supplier.[2]
[edit]Consigliere

The power in the Lucchese family shifted in early 2001, when Louis "Louie Bagels" Daidone was promoted to acting boss, allowing Caridi to be promoted to consigliere. In November 2002, Caridi was indicted on state charges of extorting money from an adult video store, loan sharking, and illegal gambling along with Lucchese family members John "Johnny Sideburns" Cerrella and Vincent "Vinny Casablanca" Mancione.[3] As part of this federal plea agreement, the State of New York dropped its November 2002 charges.[2] On December 10, 2002, Caridi was indicted federal charges of extorting money from the Hudson & McCoy Fish House, based on testimony from former acting boss Joseph "Little Joe" DeFede and soldier Vincent Salanardi. The government had over 1,000 hours of taped conversations of Caridi and other Lucchese family members.
On March 23, 2003, Caridi pleaded guilty to extortion and to federal tax evasion between 1997 and 2002. Caridi also admitted running a sports betting operation from his house in East Northport, New York.[4][5] As part of this federal plea agreement, the State of New York dropped its November 2002 charges.[2] On December 18, 2003, Caridi was sentenced to 96 months in federal prison.[2][6] In a separate case in 2003 the acting boss Louis Daidone was convicted and received a life sentence, this promoted Caridi to official consigliere.
Caridi served his sentence at the Allenwood Federal Correctional Complex (FCC) in Allenwood, Pennsylvania before being released on November 27, 2009.[7] His ally John "Johnny Sideburns" Cerrella, a former acting capo was released from prison the same day.[1]
[edit]References

Notes
^ a b c Murray Weiss and Chuck Bennett (March 9, 2009) It's a Mob scene parade of Mafia bigs ends jail stints in '09. New York Post
^ a b c d Mike Claffey and John Marzulli (December 11, 2002) "FEDS BUST L.I. 'SOPRANOS' Say mobsters put bite on restaurant" NY Daily News
^ Anthony M. DeStefano (December 12, 2002) "Feds Cite Mob Role In Eatery – 27 Named in Racket Tied to Freeport Restaurant" NY Newsday
^ Andy Newman (March 20, 2003) "Mob Figure Admits Skimming from Long Island Restaurant" New York Times
^ Anthony M. DeStefano (March 21, 2003) "Reputed Mobster Pleads Guilty to Eatery Extortion" NY Newsday
^ "Lucchese" The Changing Face of ORGANIZED CRIME IN NEW JERSEY – State of New Jersey Commission of Investigation 2004 Report
^ Bureau of Prisons Inmate Locator
Categories: 1949 births | American mobsters of Italian descent | Lucchese crime family | Consiglieri | Living people


----------



## suemike825

I agree with you 100%.  All money invested in this are gone and it's time to move on.  These people are criminals but I am spending my life trying to punish them, they will have to meet their maker someday and answer for their sins.  I choose to move on and you are right, Even an individual can go to any timeshare, anywhere and ask them for a deal, if they have a lot of availability, they will give you a deal of 60% instead of having nobody at the place.  Even if you still are members of RCI and you don't need to own a timeshare to have a membership to RCI they will get you good deals.  There are tons of vacation clubs out there.  Move on.


----------



## suenmike32

I had occasion to drive by Friar Tuck a week or so ago. It is all overgrown with weeds and the owners must be renting a portion of the parking area to a local utility or contractor as there were 8-10 huge bucket trucks parked there.
It almost looked like a graveyard for abandoned vehicles.
Out of curiosity, I drove in the driveway and noted a late model car parked in front of the main office, so someone is probably either on guard or they are still taking stuff out.
It's too bad it went the route that it did, 30 years ago that used to be a hot spot for night clubbers and big name acts. The proximity to Hunter Mtn, Wyndham, the Hudson river and Albany would have made it attractive...but alas, when greed raises it's ugly head......


----------



## ccwu

*Friar Tuck*

I just found out this.  I did not receive a bill for MF.  We are even year ownership (two weeks in even year).  I tring to google to find out what happened.  We have the Share certificate.  I guess this must be happened after last time we were there, August 2010.  

Is there anything that I can do?  I guess this is too late.


----------



## Sullco2

I think you all know this, but there's a new owner at Friar Tuck Inn.  She has no responsibility for the timeshare division, but if the Inn comes back to life, she will probably understand the value of having some built-in customers. 

But don't count on any of this--the property is a disaster and, if all goes according to plan, a major branded resort and water park will be built at Exit 21B of the Thruway that will target families.  This is the next exit beyond Catskill, NY.

On the other hand, there are also rumors that the Inn will be the training site for an Asian circus troupe--perhaps similar to Cirque du Soleil.  This has some believability given its proximity to NYC and the ability to house performers.  Think of Sarasota, FL as the home of Ringling Brothers, for example. Wallkill, NY in Orange County is the training home of The Big Apple Circle, also.

If this happens--and it's just a hair beyond a total pipe dream--perhaps there will be performances and a reason to include an actual hotel operation aimed at families.  This would bode well for the Nottingham Village.

But I would place the odds at 1 in a thousand.  This report is based on conversations with people involved in the transaction, so it's not my imagination.


----------



## pammypooh2u

*Letter From Lawyers Office - RE Friar Tuck*

Yesterday in the mail I received a letter from a lawyers office representing Marc Erlich ESQ.  The letter indicated that Mr. Erlich was looking to be released from responsibility of the Friar Tuck and was requesting either a sale or abandonment of the property.  The letter indicated that Mr. Erlich was requesting a sale of a minimum of $10,000.  I have no idea what this means for us as time share owners, but at this point I think I have to write this off as a complete loss.  It looks like we got ripped off and will never see a dime of the money we "donated" to the Caridi family.  This is such an injustice to the hundreds of people who spent their hard earned money on this "resort".  How depressing and sad is this???


----------



## emd1174

*Loss*

I haven't received any letter as of yet, but when I do, I will finally just write this off as a very very bad investment and be done with it.  It's a damn shame.  I will never purchase one of the timeshares again!  Too risky.  You live and learn.   

D


----------



## Corky

I received the same letter and wondered about the implications for owners at Nottingham Village.  There was no reference addressing our concerns and positions.  

Yes, it is probably a total loss. So unfair!


----------



## momeason

emd1174 said:


> I haven't received any letter as of yet, but when I do, I will finally just write this off as a very very bad investment and be done with it.  It's a damn shame.  I will never purchase one of the timeshares again!  Too risky.  You live and learn.
> 
> D



There are lots of timeshares available resale which are not such a big risk. It does take lots of research to maximize your TS experience though.
Sorry for your loss. 

Sherry


----------



## ssector

pammypooh2u said:


> I am currently part of a coilition of Time Share Owners who are attempting to find anyone who has a time share with Friar Tuck/Nottingham Village.  The time share was closed this week, and is in Chapter 7 Bankruptcy.  Anyone who is an owner in this property and would like to be included in this coalition should contact Colin DeVries at cdevries@thedailymail.net.  We have been told that there was an unfortunate fire at the Friar just a couple of days before they filed for Chapter 7 in Sept 2009, so there are no records of owners.  Additionally, a court appointed Trustee is involved, and he is looking for owners to contact him as well:
> His name is Marc Ehrlich
> 64 2nd St
> Troy NY 12180
> (518- 272-2110)



Hi there, are there any updates as to the recourse the time share owners have.  I was told that I would own a Deed that could be willed etc, but I just read an article that said this was a lie told by the owners.


----------



## ssector

ssector said:


> Hi there, are there any updates as to the recourse the time share owners have.  I was told that I would own a Deed that could be willed etc, but I just read an article that said this was a lie told by the owners.



Does anyone know how to get the letter regarding the bankrupcy so we can write this off in our taxes?


----------



## inishbofin

*No tax write off*

Sorry to say it but, losing money on a time share does not translate into a tax write off.  It is considered a loss on an asset held for personal use.  If you had bought it as and used it strictly as an investment property then you might be able to take a tax loss.  But if it was used for your vacations then the tax code does not allow a loss. Think of it as a summer home that you sold for less than you paid for it; that would not generate a tax loss either.


----------



## ssector

Thnak you for getting back to me - that's too bad on the tax write off.  Is anyone aware of a personal lawsuit against the owners (not sure if that would be a good idea based on the Wiki entry) or a class action suit against the company based on the fact that 'deeds' were issued.


----------



## ocopbwa

*Nottingham Village Timeshare*

Does anyone the current status of the timeshares at Nottingham Village/Friar Tuck?


----------



## emd1174

*Good Question!*

I've been wondering that myself!


----------



## lauraj

*August 2013 - most recent update I can find*

http://www.dailyfreeman.com/general...-junk-law-violations-at-former-friar-tuck-inn

 L&H Resort Systems purchased the property for $2.43 million in July 2011, with Ulster Savings Bank Executive Vice President Michael Shaughnessy at the time saying it was a cash sale.

The Friar Tuck was shut down in April 2010 after foreclosure proceedings were started by Ulster Savings Bank, which stated there was $3.8 million remaining on the resort's mortgage.

It is not clear whether the new sale to L and H Resort Systems was made subject to the leases held by the time share resorts.
Just an FYI --company info at  http://www.nycompaniesindex.com/l-h-resort-systems-lp-2ajdo/

There is also a tax lien against the property for over $500,000.00 that was placed as a foreclosure judgement as of July 25, 2013 (unless L&H paid, which I doubt)

This would mean that the sale did not generate any profits to pay "shareholders"


----------

